
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (June 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
Clanan
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Dayton, OH.

Software engineering small business (husband/wife team) specializing in
computational modeling and scientific applications. We also do full-stack web
dev.

RECENT PROJECT : Co-inventor of the Solar Glare Hazard Analysis Tool (SGHAT),
a web app for quickly analyzing glare from PV arrays. SGHAT is required by the
FAA for safety assessments, is used by numerous global construction firms and
consultants, and won a 2013 R&D 100 award. (www.sghat.com)

SKILLS : C++, C, Python, NumPy, Django, PHP, Laravel, technical writing,
assorted web tech (Javascript, CSS3, Bootstrap, HTML5, etc.)

BACKGROUND : Master's in computer science, B.S. in chemical engineering.

CONTACT : cianan[at]simsindustries.com

www.simsindustries.com

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer based in Atlanta. I've built a profitable startup,
so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a minimum amount of
direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks), C#, Java, Go,
CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and constantly
learning), and experience with many other languages and frameworks. I can
handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to contact me if you
don't see your technology stack listed.

Rates $60-90 per hour. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

Recent Client: [https://mink.io/](https://mink.io/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

I can also bring in a designer if the project requires it. His portfolio:
[http://michaelkrontz.com/](http://michaelkrontz.com/)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
6stringmerc
SEEKING WORK

Dallas, Texas & Remote/Freelance

Musician available to create original recordings on a Work-For-Hire basis
(customer receives Copyright in addition to Master recordings) for business
enterprises, commercials, video games, presentations, soundtracks, or other
media outlets. Flexible pricing for scope of ad spend, reasonable turnaround
speed, and can incorporate feedback. Dynamic genre jumping abilities to meet
your vision, but will not create "clones" or "sound alikes" of another
artist's work.

\- SoundCloud:
[http://soundcloud.com/6stringmercenary](http://soundcloud.com/6stringmercenary)

\- Available on Spotify, iTunes, Amazon, Google, Tidal, YouTube Red & other
major services (for examples)

\- Rockstarguitaristforhire via GMail for inquiries

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK

Remote (Based in Baltimore, MD)

Get more users, sales leads, or customers at a lower cost per acquisition.

I consult B2B tech companies on customer acquisition. That includes inbound
marketing, acquisition funnels, conversion rates, lead generation, marketing
operations, and marketing automation.

Past and present clients include:

\- NoSQL DB (one acquired by Apple)

\- DevOps monitoring software

\- Recurring billing platform

\- Leading enterprise data science platform

\- Mobile advertising platform

\- Leading ecommerce platform

\- And more...

Far more technical and effective than your typical marketer; I deploy code and
enjoy talking shop with engineers, data scientists, designers, and founders
more than other marketers.

Think you could use my help? Send me an email (greg[at]gkogan.co) or read more
at [http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co).

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Remote or New York

Seeking an iOS and an Android developer for development of an
GPS/Beacon/Geofence based mobile tracking application.

Please mail: thomas.petersen@gmail.com

------
alex_c
SEEKING WORK: Toronto, Canada or remote

Skills: Mobile Development (iOS / Android, both native and hybrid), Web
Development (Ruby on Rails, PHP, Java, SQL, and front-end).

I run a small development studio based in Toronto, Canada. We specialize in
working with entrepreneurs and startups, and delivering MVPs and version 1.0
of products. Our focus is on developing mobile applications but we have the
capability to deliver web apps, APIs, and back-end support as well.

Verticals we've worked with include entertainment/music industry, health care,
banking, and of course e-commerce.

[http://www.mobilefolk.com](http://www.mobilefolk.com)

alex at mobilefolk dot com

~~~
horsecaptin
Having worked both remotely and in-person with Alex, I can vouch for his
integrity and quality of work.

------
hiraki9
SEEKING WORK Location: Nomad; Remote/Travel OK

I’m an MIT alum and contract iOS engineer, and I’ve been helping companies
develop iOS apps for 4+ years. I love new product development and specialize
in working with fresh ideas and incomplete specifications. I’ve also worked
with a number of established companies on existing products: Disney
Interactive, FiftyThree, Sanebox and Lexicon Branding for example.

I’ve had my work featured in the App Store numerous times and written up in
publications such as Wired, CNet, Fast Company, and The Verge.

I’d be happy to talk about potentially working together. Feel free to send me
an email at vf@alum.mit.edu.

------
tfb
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node.js w/ Babel, WebPack, React.js w/
Flux, Redux, HTML5, CSS3, NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB), SQL (MySQL), Linux, Git,
Embedded Systems (C, C++), whatever you need!

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-zisSYSW820cXB3OWZVWDBKTVE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-zisSYSW820cXB3OWZVWDBKTVE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: See Résumé :)

[https://github.com/timbur](https://github.com/timbur)

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK - London - Remote or London

We are a tech agency doing MVPs and machine learning projects.

Strengths are:

\- Python (Django, Flask, numpy ecosystem)

\- JavaScript (frontend) / Go / Haskell

\- devops using [NixOS]([http://nixos.org/](http://nixos.org/))

See [https://wearewizards.io/](https://wearewizards.io/) and our blog at
[https://blog.wearewizards.io/](https://blog.wearewizards.io/)

We're available for a chat at team AT wearewizards.io if you want to know
more!

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Amsterdam/London

Devops as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Devops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and online businesses to help them spend less time
worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

A few of the things I can do for you:

\- Implementation of robust and resilient cloud infrastructure

\- AWS cost reduction. I have saved some companies up to 50% on their monthly
AWS bills, while maintaining or improving app response times and uptime

\- Implementation of Continuous Delivery and Configuration Management
processes and training, so you can take advantage of the efficiencies these
processes introduce, without taking time away from building your product

About Me

I am the author of AWS System Administration:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920027638.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920027638.do)

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@awssystemadministration.com

------
thepumpkin1979
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location: Medellin, Colombia (GMT -5)

I’m a developer of Mobile apps and Cloud backends with over 15 years of
experience making software professionally, telecommuting to startups in USA
since 2010.

In the past I did enterprise software in .NET for around 8 years but for the
past 5 my primarily focus has been Native apps for Mobile and Desktop for Mac,
iOS, Android and Windows with Swift, Objective-C, Java, Kotlin and C#; I also
build my own RESTful backends(I’m talking about real pure REST approaches and
not half-baked RPC bs) with Rails, Node and Golang.

I’m really flexible and I fit in almost everywhere, I’ve worked directly with
CEO’s, CTO’s, teams of all sizes and even being the CTO myself(unicorn, CTO
for Hire, whatever you call it).

I’m crazy about testing (yep, even on Mobile), obsessed with refactoring and
clean code and currently available for hire fulltime.

Interested? let’s have a call and I’ll tell you all about it.

Meanwhile checkout my projects and apps at:
[http://bithavoc.io](http://bithavoc.io)
([http://bithavoc.io/](http://bithavoc.io/)) My github:
[https://github.com/bithavoc](https://github.com/bithavoc)

------
premasagar
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote - I’m from the UK, living in Portugal

Availability: up to 3 days per week

I’m a JavaScript programmer, both front- and back-end. I’m familiar with
ES2015+, the Node.js ecosystem and toolchain, and have been a web developer
since my first website in 1999.

I have created and coordinated many web apps through my Brighton-based agency
([http://dharmafly.com](http://dharmafly.com)), and know what it is like to
lead a project. These days I focus on my role as a freelancer for startups,
companies and individuals.

Recent projects include: a Meteor/React-based community voting app; a Node.js
web scraping spider; a SVG generator; and a test suite for a legal document
generator. Happy to share details.

Email: p@premasagar.com

Links: [http://premasagar.com](http://premasagar.com) |
[https://github.com/premasagar](https://github.com/premasagar) | |
[https://github.com/dharmafly](https://github.com/dharmafly) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/premasagar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/premasagar)

------
mgkimsal
SEEKING WORK

Location: Raleigh/Triangle, NC or remote

Remote: yes (can travel for onsite meetings periodically)

Primarily server-side development with some client-side experience (I'm better
than many folks I know, but certainly no expert-level ninja)

Platforms/tools with a lot of experience (> 4 years): Grails, PHP (multiple
frameworks, including ZF1/2, CodeIgniter, Wordpress, etc), JavaScript (jQuery,
KnockoutJS, others), MySQL/MariaDB/PostgreSQL, Tomcat.

Platforms/tools with recent but less experience: iOS, vagrant, node, laravel,
ember, angular, typescript, probably other stuff...

I've been working with web applications since 1996, PHP for most of that time,
and have seen a lot come and go (as many of us have here) - one of the few
constants is change, and I like to think I'm keeping up with at least a subset
of the onslaught of new tech/tools :)

Availability: have part time availability over the next few weeks - perfect
for us getting to know each other, plan out your project, etc. Come end of
June that will likely open up to nearly full time availability, but we'll see.

Rate: prefer to discuss project-based pricing, but can do hourly when needed.

I like taking ideas and making quick prototypes of them to get a feel for how
feasible the idea/concept is. Sometimes that moves forward, sometimes it
doesn't, but ideally that should take days or a few weeks, not months. I'm
also connected in the local coworking space in town, and have other tech and
design folks I loop in on projects when my skills aren't up to snuff in a
particular segment.

Info: [http://kims.al](http://kims.al) or michael@kimsal.com

------
kateryna_sytnyk
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, Remote only + occasional in-person if in the Bay
area I build beautiful and stable iOS apps. I consider myself a CTO for iOS
work - I build teams, products, processes and essentially companies. I save
businesses a lot of money by getting it right the first time and not having to
re-write bad code later. I’ve also brought apps from a disaster state to
stability. I’ve worked on various projects (from idea stage to big B2B
projects), different teams (from being a solo developer to working with a
dozen of people distributed in different timezones), companies sized from
startups to enterprise. My recent work includes apps for Billboard Music
Awards social, Abra, Lady Gaga, Couchsurfing, internal apps for Apple used by
Tim Cook and millions of people worldwide. LinkedIn -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/katerynasytnyk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/katerynasytnyk).
Email sytnykkateryna@gmail.com.

------
geku
CloudGear | DevOps/Software Engineer | 40-100% | Germany

CloudGear is a startup based in Zurich, Switzerland. We offer Docker and
Kubernetes consulting and are working on a Kubernetes-as-a-service product to
help companies adopt a modern infrastructure based on containers.

We are looking for talented freelance engineers to support our customers with
building and operating a Docker and Kubernetes based platform. The project
will last multiple months or longer. Required skills: solid Docker and
automation knowledge (Ansible, Puppet or similar), decent programming skills
in at least one language e.g. Ruby, Python or Go. Experience with Kubernetes
is a plus but not mandatory. We even go a step further and dedicate up to two
weeks upfront where we let you learn and explore Kubernetes.

Location: Germany, Switzerland, Austria, travel required

Please send further questions, your resume and your GitHub username to georg
(at) cloudgear.net - [https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net)

No recruiters or agencies, your email will be marked as spam.

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a senior/lead DevOps with 15 years experience tuning & hosting web
applications and I'm on the lookout for something new.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Past work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Physical platform hosting a large, successful news site for the financial
sector.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Don't try it, you won't get rich.

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn2016@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Remind, Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket
Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare
time, I fly airplanes. Currently fully booked through the end of June, but I'm
always happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
tomelders
Seeking work

Location: London, UK

Happy to work remote or on site

Day Rate: £600

Front end web dev. For the past three years I've been specialising in single
page web apps delivered in browser or as stand alone apps for the financial
services sector. Equally comfortable architecting green field projects or
getting my hands dirty in an existing project. Also experienced in building
and hiring teams of front and back end devs.

I'm a designer developer really, but people don't seem to want that these
days.

Recent experience includes...

\- React \- Redux \- Immutable.js \- Webpack

Also familiar with Flux style architecture, RX.js, Angular.

Claim to fame: I designed the first official Beatles.com website.

Online Portfolio - About 4 years out of date I'm afraid.
[http://www.tomelders.com](http://www.tomelders.com)

[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/preview?locale=en_US&trk=pr...](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/preview?locale=en_US&trk=prof-0-sb-
preview-primary-button)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Ember, although I'm comfortable on a variety of
platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and
a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team
member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
up_and_up
<<<<<<<>>>>>>> FEATLABS.COM <<<<<<<>>>>>>>

SEEKING WORK - Michigan / Remote

Senior Developer with 10+ years experience and excellent communication skills

Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps with React, Backbone or your choice

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Twilio/SMS

* Postgres, Mysql, MongoDB Administration, AWS etc

* MVP/prototypes - Innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

Email: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

<<<<<<<>>>>>>> <<<<<<<>>>>>>> <<<<<<<>>>>>>>

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without
Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive
CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
blendedtech
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

I’m looking for someone to work on a couple of Confluence plugins (Java code
that works with the Confluence API’s to display extra information on a Wiki).

I’m thinking 10 hours a month so it could definitely be a small side gig. Good
hourly pay, and I’m willing to entertain the idea of a retainer.

Email at blendedtec@boun.cr

------
thejosh
SEEING FREELANCER - Australia (Remote from anywhere in AU fine)

Looking for someone with a fair bit of PHP experience, we use Symfony2 +
postgres, and very customised Drupal 7/8 with MySQL.

Availability: close to full time Languages: PHP Frameworks: Symfony2 / Drupal
8 Databases: Postgres / MySQL

Looking for someone with good PHP skills, who can hit the ground running and
get setup immediately.

We currently have a large amount of work coming up and on the go, and are
looking for someone to work alongside myself to help maintain existing
projects as well as plan and execute upcoming projects, which will be symfony2
based.

We have some very exciting projects we would love to share with you :)

Please send an email to josh [at] bonsaibranding [dot] com

Please no agencies, contract agencies, recruiters, outsourcers.. we're looking
for a single friendly developer.

~~~
jeroen
Just letting you know that you misspelled SEEKING FREELANCER

------
mattnewport
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

I'm a C++ expert with over 15 years professional programming experience in the
games industry (EA, THQ, several smaller independent developers). I have
extensive realtime 3D graphics experience as well as expertise in
optimization, debugging and console development.

I'm currently focused on Virtual Reality development as I see massive
potential for VR. I'm interested in remote contracting opportunities up to 50%
of my time. I have VR development experience on the Oculus DK1, DK2 and
Rift/CV1 and with the Touch controllers as well as with the HTC Vive and have
both Rift/Touch and Vive setup for development at home. I've developed VR
applications both with the native Oculus SDK using C++/Direct3D 11 and with
Unity 5 and C#.

I have experience working on many different platforms and in teams ranging in
size from small indie projects to AAA game teams with 100s of members. My
background is game development but my expertise in C++, optimization and 3D
and GPGPU programming are relevant to a number of non-games applications and
I'm particularly excited about non gaming applications of VR.

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mattnewport](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mattnewport)

Game Credits:
[http://www.mobygames.com/developer/sheet/view/developerId,14...](http://www.mobygames.com/developer/sheet/view/developerId,145715/)

Github: [https://github.com/mattnewport](https://github.com/mattnewport)

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/mattnewport](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/mattnewport)

Current project: [http://www.ossovr.net/](http://www.ossovr.net/)

Email: matt@mattnewport.com

------
f3rno
SEEKING WORK - Senior Software Engineer - Remote only

\- Full Stack Developer

\- Embedded experience (C/C++ + assembler, AVR + ARM)

\- Extensive experience with ReactJS/AngularJS 1.x (ES5 & ES6)

\- 2D/2D GL ES experience, iOS & Android

\- Ruby, C/C++, C#, Javascript, Objective-C, Java

Available for a part-time remote position, EU preferred.

Contact: me@f3rno.com

------
davereg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Shady Hill Studios | Full Stack Laravel/PHP Developer |
Medford, MA (Boston Area) & Austin, TX | Full Time (6 month contract) | REMOTE

Looking for a full-time contractor to work on a 6 month project. The client is
a spinoff of an established company looking to create an innovative web
application in the travel technology space. We are assembling a small, multi-
disciplinary team to build the beta version of the application.

The application will involve a healthy mix of technologies. The backend is
being built with Laravel 5 and a PostgreSQL database. The system will rely on
data from various sources including third party APIs, user generated content,
and an internal dataset. The fronted is being built with Backbone and will
have interactive features including real time chat and live updates via web
sockets.

As a full stack developer, this position will help lead the design and
implementation of the backend code base. This will include design patterns for
the internal data relations, fetching and caching third party resources, and
implementing a service layer for the fronted code base. As part of a small
team, a willingness to experiment with new technologies and methods as well as
contribute to other parts of the stack will be critical for success.

Required Skills: 3-5 Years of PHP Development 2+ Years of Laravel Experience
Working Knowledge with PostgresSQL or MySQL \- Familiarity with ORM based
queries \- Comfort writing customer queries Experience using git in a team
setting Working knowledge of javascript Ability to self-direct Strong
communication Understanding of RESTful fundamentals

Preferred Skills: Strong foundation in HTML5 Working knowledge of jQuery,
Underscore and/or Backbone Exposure to web sockets Comfortable with Linux
Server Environments

Candidate should be located in or able to work in North American timezones. A
weekly workshop/status meeting will be expected during initial phases of
development (compensated).

Our interview process typically consists of one to two virtual interviews
(Hangout/Skype)

Contact me at david@shadyhillstudios.com

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER - Cambridge/Boston or Remote

\---Seven League Products---

We are a new, and quickly growing, software development consulting firm. We
help companies, usually in their early stage, launch prototypes with a focus
on data warehousing and analytics.

We are looking to expand our network of Developer Partners.

Developer Partners:

    
    
      - learn new technologies
      - earn good money for contributing to available projects (part-time or full-time)
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
      - preferred software technology stacks
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
      - anything else!

------
lucaspiller
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius, Lithuania (British citizen)

Remote: Preferred, but can travel onsite occasionally (max 1 - 2 weeks per
month)

Availability: Full or part time

Full stack engineer with over 7 years industry experience, and more as a
hobbyist. I mainly end up writing Rails applications, but have also used on
the backend Go, Erlang, PHP and Node. On the frontend I've used pretty much
every incarnation of JavaScript (currently ES2015 + React).

I'm also handy as a sysadmin/devops: I know Puppet, Docker, AWS (AWS +
Kubernetes is on my TOLEARN list), Nginx, Haproxy, Nagios/Icinga a bit of
enterprise stuff (LDAP) and networking.

Rate: £500 to £700 per day (discounts for long term)

luca@blissfulsystems.com

------
blendedtech
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

In need of someone to look after a simple JBoss application that handles
scheduling.

This would be a small side gig (10-15 hours/month). Good hourly pay, and I’m
willing to entertain the idea of a retainer.

Email at blendedtec@boun.cr

------
danramteke
SEEKING WORK - New York City (NYC) and Remote

I can help you create your next iPhone app, or help rescue your current
project. I have plenty of server-side experience as well.

Languages: Swift, Objective-C, Ruby, Javascript, Python, Java

Linked In:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielramteke](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielramteke)

Website: [http://danramteke.com](http://danramteke.com)

Full résumé:
[http://danramteke.com/resume.html](http://danramteke.com/resume.html)

------
kahnpro
SEEKING WORK - full stack web developer for short-to-medium-length projects

    
    
        Location: Montreal, Canada
     
        Remote: YES (preferred)
    
        Tech: Node, Javascript, Haskell, Scala/Java, React.js/Flux, PHP, Wordpress, Magento, Postgres/MySQL/Couchbase.
    
        Email: chris@kahn.pro
    

I build web applications, APIs, and static websites. Drop me a line and let me
know how I can help you. I've worked with Angular but prefer React. Thanks to
the exchange rate my USD fees are discounted! Consultation is always free.

------
highd
SEEKING WORK

Boston / Remote

Primary expertise in algorithms R&D for machine learning and data science
applications. Particular expertise in incorporating physics based models of
sensing phenomena into signals processing problems, but I've also worked on a
variety of other machine learning and data science problems.

Primary Technologies: Python/Numpy, OpenCV, MATLAB, Javascript/D3.js

Secondary Technologies: C(++), Java, HTML/CSS, Embedded Dev, CUDA

Background: Bachelors and Masters of Engineering in Physics / EECS from MIT

Check out my portfolio at www.highdimensionality.com

I can be reached at contact@ said domain.

------
Firfi
SEEKING WORK - based in Moscow, remote/relocation

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Node, React, Rails

A self-taught developer who started with Php and Java then moved to Rails then
to JS full stack. Currently, maintain Meteor/React violin learning app, Scala
slack bot and working on JS telegram MVC bot family.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.loskutoff.com/resume.pdf](http://www.loskutoff.com/resume.pdf)
[https://github.com/Firfi](https://github.com/Firfi)

Email: igor@loskutoff.com

------
KTamasEnty
SEEKING WORK - Remote (primarily); living in Sweden, but willing to travel

I'm a generalist working primarily in the translation industry, with 7+ years
of experience in software development (Ruby, .NET, Javascript etc.). If you
are building a product, that you'll need localized or already have something
you need to translate -- let's talk.

More info about me on LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/tamaskadar](http://linkedin.com/in/tamaskadar)

Contact me at ktamas at ktamas dot co

------
innerspirit
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY - based in Argentina

I am a web developer with over 15 years of experience, and always looking for
interesting projects to work on: small, medium or large.

You might have seen my post "How to reduce the cognitive load of your code" at
the top of Hacker News recently. I have a passion for learning and writing
about technology, particularly software architecture, design patterns and on
staying up to date on the most modern ideas in software development,
programming languages and security. Visit my website at
[http://chrismm.com](http://chrismm.com) to read some of my articles.

Languages and technologies:

    
    
      * PHP 5.4, with official Zend certification
      * MySQL database design, query and server optimization
      * NoSQL experience using MongoDB and Redis
      * AngularJS development and JS build tools (babel, bower)
      * jQuery and jQuery UI, form validation, AJAX
      * Java backend with Maven and Hibernate/Mockito
      * Apache configuration and optimization
      * Some Ruby, Bash, Python and Perl shell scripting
    

How to contact me:

    
    
      * My website: http://chrismm.com/contact
      * Twitter: https://twitter.com/christianmaioli
      * GitHub: https://github.com/innerspirit (mostly private repos)
      * E-mail: mmchristian[at]gmail(dot)com

------
sshaginyan
SEEKING WORK, East Bay/San Francisco, Remote Only

Hi folks! I'm a full-stack senior software engineer looking for a part-
time/full-time gig. With having over ten years of experience under my belt,
I've been apart of successful startups as well as fortune 500 companies.

I’ll finish any project end-to-end, whether the codebase is ugly, broken,
nonexistent, 50 years old, written in an esoteric programming languages, or
written in 0’s, and 1’s.

I have a thorough understanding of an application’s lifecycle: gathering
requirements, converting and componentizing requirements to tasks, analyzing
the validity of tasks, such as external dependencies and ordering, writing
specifications for QA/QE to use and test against, deploying to a staging
server for QA/QE, deploying to a staging server for production, deploying to
the production server.

I'm well versed in both Scrum (/Agile) and Kanban methodologies and their
workflows. I've done some consulting/coaching relating to communication,
workflows, tooling, and planning technical and non-technical roadmaps.

I have a strong background in computer science and algorithms and will chew on
anything thrown my way. I am by no means constrained to one title or role
(backend, frontend, devops, api/database engineer)

Languages: JavaScript, Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, HTML5, CSS3 Frameworks:
BackBone, React.js, Angular, Rails, Express, Flask, Django Build Tools: Grunt,
Gulp, Jenkins Communication: HipChat, Slack, Confluence, MediaWiki, Email,
Phone

Contact me at 818-388-0059 or email me at SShaginyan@Gmail.com

------
prewett
SEEKING WORK - northern California, Remote.

I have done a lot of work on scientific desktop applications, video
surveillance, game servers for a free-to-play mobile MMO, and iOS apps. I am
comfortable with Mac, Linux, and Windows, with long experience doing Linux
sysadmin.

Availability: full-time

Languages: C++, Java, Python, Objective-C, Golang, Swift

Recent projects:

MindMagic Audio: mobile music player that psychoachoustically adjusts the
music to compensate for deficiencies in mobile ear-gear.
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/mindmagic-
audio/id997988243](https://itunes.apple.com/app/mindmagic-audio/id997988243)

EightBrains Chinese Dictionary: English-Chinese dictionary designed for new
language learners. Includes Chinese character recognition.
[https://itunes.apple.com/fm/app/eight-brains-chinese-
diction...](https://itunes.apple.com/fm/app/eight-brains-chinese-
dictionary/id790088315?mt=8)

Letter Panic: twitch word-building game. Uses OpenGL under the hood.
[https://itunes.apple.com/gm/app/letter-
panic/id1013534678?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/gm/app/letter-
panic/id1013534678?mt=8)

Email: prewettg (at) gmail

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE -

Full-stack software engineer with 10+ years of experience specializing in
frontend and backend development.

Languages: Scala, Java, Javascript, Python,PHP, HTML5, Less, Sass

Platforms: Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : AngularJs(1/2),JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5, Less, Sass, Bootstrap, Foundation,compass

Backend : Play!, Node.js, Php, Akka, Spray.io, Netty, Sails.js Laravel

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux, Wowza, AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -
[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala)

[https://github.com/kclay/mydivisionbuild](https://github.com/kclay/mydivisionbuild)

Recent project : [http://jobtreks.com/](http://jobtreks.com/) (Play! + Scala +
AngularJs) email for demo

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

Contact: keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

------
hcnt
SEEKING WORK - Germany - REMOTE

Hi, I'm Headchant!

I am a software developer and consultant with 8 years of software industry
experience. I love to work on creative projects and have extensive experience
developing audio, media art and games.

I currently have 10-15 hours a week available for freelancing. Contact me if
you are looking for game or web development.

More information: [http://www.headchant.com](http://www.headchant.com) E-Mail:
headchant@headchant.com

------
jventura
SEEKING WORK - Lisbon, Portugal or Remote

Full-stack web developer specialized in Python (Django and Flask) with 10+
years of experience in developing software.

I have a PhD and published work in statistical Natural Language Processing, so
am also looking for interesting opportunities on NLP. I have experience as
teacher, so if you need one-to-one consulting or mentoring on any of these
subjects (software development, web development, NLP, programming, algorithms,
data processing, developing with Python and C, others?), I'm used to make
complex things seem simple.

I'm currently bootstraping my own software company
([http://flatangle.com](http://flatangle.com)) but it would be great to work
with you on your projects. Check my personal website for more information,
[http://joaoventura.net/](http://joaoventura.net/) or my github account for
some hints on my work:
[https://github.com/joaoventura/](https://github.com/joaoventura/) and
[https://github.com/flatangle/](https://github.com/flatangle/).

------
zschuessler
SEEKING WORK Phoenix, Arizona - remote OK

I'm a senior full-stack LAMP engineer. Also have done work as a technical
project manager and managed UX engagements. Have led both backend and frontend
teams, working on projects small and fortune 20 projects alike.

# Backend

PHP certified, extensive experience with Magento, WordPress, WooCommerce, Zend
1, Sym2, Laravel, and Salesforce. Experience with other languages to a lesser
extent: Rails/Ruby, .net, Go

# Frontend

Outside the normal frontend library buzzwords, I've used Ionic/react-native
for cross platform mobile, Phaser.io for video game development, extensive
custom d3.js, node-webkit/nodejs, and have published some of my findings in
color research:

[http://zschuessler.github.io/DeltaE/demos/de76-chroma-
key/](http://zschuessler.github.io/DeltaE/demos/de76-chroma-key/)

[http://zschuessler.github.io/DeltaE/learn/](http://zschuessler.github.io/DeltaE/learn/)

# Desired Projects

Interested in small or large projects. Can staff large projects if needed. I
treat all projects as a partnership: your goals are my goals.

References available on request, many happy clients to brag about! Email in HN
profile.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product or a Facebook Messenger Chat Bot for
a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Fort Collins/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (AngularJS, Knockout,
React, Backbone, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design, front-
end, back-end, product management, small business, microservices (SOA), Test
Driven Development (TDD), mobile web

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

Nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work? We
started Uplift Agency after 15+ years of combined experience to end those
worries. We’ve worked with companies like NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

We work to understand your product and take initiative to help your projects
do even better. If you're looking for code-monkeys you're visiting the wrong
zoo. We'll speak up when we think a project is heading in the wrong direction.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
delongshot
SEEKING WORK - remote

Location: Michigan (EDT)

Growing a business is hard. Customer demands keep coming in. The feature list
is getting longer by the day. Launch deadlines are looming. Your developers
are starting to burn out.

What if you could mark items off that feature list?

What if deadlines didn't feel so intimidating?

What if your developers felt relief because they could focus on specific
features?

Get ready to work with a developer that can take the anxiety out of your Rails
development projects. I'm experienced in full-stack Rails development, but
perhaps more importantly, experienced in working with a variety of different
software teams and projects. Agile. Remote. Small teams. You name it. You can
rest assured that I'm not a developer who goes "off the radar"...hiding and
building out "clean code"" only to turn up in three days to find out that what
they built isn't what was needed or has the wrong tasks prioritized.

Communication is key and I understand that, because I have learned the hard
way and I have seen others fail at it too.

Growing a business means getting everyone to row the boat in the same
direction, which we all know, is harder than it sounds. I'm here to help.

Interested in talking more? adam[at]adamdelong.com

------
dazsnow
SEEKING WORK

\-------------

EMAIL: darryl@yourweb.expert

LOCATION: China (native English speaker)

REMOTE: Yes (3 years fully remote experience)

TECHNOLOGIES: * JavaScript (Angular/React, Flux, ES2015 + Babel), Advanced CSS
(BEM/OOCSS/Namespacing/Low-specificity/LESS/SASS/Stylus/Post CSS), Jade,
Coffeescript, Typescript * Grunt/Gulp/Webpack/Make/NPM * Node (Express),
SQL/NoSQL, PHP, Apache/Nginx. * Karma, Jasmine, Mocha * Living style guides,
design in the browser * HTTP/2, AMP, SSL, SSH, Linux, Service worker, agile
project management, Git, SVN, Slack, Hipchat, Github, Bitbucket, Jira, Trello,
Heroku, Openshift, Digital Ocean, Cloudflare, experience with team management
& training * Focus on performance, accessibility, device-agnosticism,
scalability, and machine-readability (SEO). Extremely clean code. Good
documentation.

RÉSUMÉ/CV:

[https://yourweb.expert](https://yourweb.expert)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow)

[https://github.com/darryl-snow](https://github.com/darryl-snow)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Experienced Data Scientist.

Keywords: Apache Spark, scaling algorithms.

Well-versed in digging through data to find key insights and curating a
compelling story from complex analyses, passionate about delving into data
from different systems, at different timescales, and in complex formats to
uncover hidden relationships.

Machine Learning with Spark: Linear / Logistic Regression, Decision Trees,
NaiveBayes, Alternating Least Squares (Recommender Systems), TF-IDF, Frequent
Pattern Mining

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's Methodology

Computer Science Skills / Core: Data Structures, Algorithms, Functional
Programming Paradigm, Relational Databases

Big Data Framework / Core: Spark

Big Data / Other: Apache Kafka => Spark Streaming from Kafka topics

Big Data / Other: Apache Cassandra => Data Modeling

Source Control: GitHub

Source Control / Other: BitBucket

DevOps / Other: Docker / DockerHub

Programming Languages / Core: Scala, Python

Programming Language / Other: Haskell

Keen interest in experimenting with open-source Big Data technologies.

E-mail address in the profile.

I'm currently doing work on the freelancing site upwork.com, if you feel more
comfortable "trying before you buy" we can start with a limited-scope, fixed-
budget project there.

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or on-site (Europe/US preferred)

I'm a generalist developer with two decades of experience. I also have a
background in biosciences and have worked for advertising agencies, research
labs, and the chemicals industry.

My primary interest is in creating MVPs, but I also do refactoring and
bugfixing work. Besides backend-heavy web work, I'm also proficient in making
browser-based games with WebGL/Pixi/Three.js, as well as desktop/mobile ones
in Unity3D/C#.

Languages: PHP, JavaScript / Node.js, C#, Lua, Ruby, Java, C/C++

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
      * My indie game project: http://udven.com/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
4eleven7
SEEKING WORK iOS Developer.

I have limited capacity for new work, but I am available for 4 hours Monday to
Friday. Swift only.

I've worked for clients such as BBC, Burberry, AKQA, Zolmo, and Jamie Oliver.

Portfolio: [http://daniellove.net](http://daniellove.net)

Linkedin: [http://linkedin.com/in/danlove](http://linkedin.com/in/danlove)

Location: London, UK.

Remote: Yes, or Central London.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
aspectmin
SEEKING WORK/projets: REMOTE, quick fixes, short term, and long term projects

Site Reliability, Performance/Scalability, Instrumentation, Automation,
DevOps, Information Security.

AWS, GCP, Openstack, Cybersecurity, Linux,

20+ years of experience building and securing highly scalable infrastructure,
systems, services and apps for startups and enterprises.

AWS, Google Cloud (GCP), some Openstack, Docker, Chef, Nagios, Linux
fundamentals, some Windows. Was at Microsoft as Trustworthy Computing
launched, helped set the standard for data protection across the enterprise.
Helped build the AT&T core network (security layer) as the iPhone launched
(much craziness), led/built security for AT&T's web properties, built the
DevOps teams and processes behind developer.att.com. Built CX.com (White Label
service like dropbox), built one of the first Saas products (healthcare
scheduling).

Really good at performance, scalability, troubleshooting, architecture (how do
we build for scale and reliability), and infosec.

Would love to help. Please ping if you have questions. I work as www.vygil.com
(just me/my consulting entity).

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - Digital Nomad (currently in Germany) - REMOTE, also would
travel

Hey, my name is Sebastian and I've been a freelance web developer for 7+
years. For the past 3 years I've been a digital nomad traveling through
Europe. Currently I reside in Germany. My current area of work includes
everything JavaScript and the rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * Vanilla JS (ES6), jQuery
      * Backbone, Underscore, Vue.js
      * Mustache, Handlebars
      * Stylus, LESS, Sass
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Bulma
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower, Yeoman
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
      * Express, Hapi
      * Socket.io, Websockets
      * MongoDB, Redis
      * Git, Git Flow, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com)).

I attended multiple hackathons (NodeKnockout, RailsRumble, StaticShowdown) - I
finished 3rd at NodeKnockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun, 1st solo and
2nd overall at StaticShowdown 2016.

My recent project is about the new WebMIDI API (+HTML5 Audio):
[http://midi.space](http://midi.space) (started with my Yeoman Generator:
[https://github.com/mustardamus/generator-
grail](https://github.com/mustardamus/generator-grail))

Check out more of my stuff at [http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus). You can find
my mail address in my profile.

------
michaldudek
SEEKING WORK - London, REMOTE (EU timezone, shorter / 1 month engagement)

Full stack developer and then some. Believer in making the world a better
place through technical advancement and solving important problems.

I've been in the industry commercially for 10+ years (and more as a hobby),
working on magnitude of projects both professionally and as part-time hobby
work. I have a deep understanding of how the web works and believe that it's
our role to hide its complexity from the end user.

My core skills include:

\- PHP (many years of experience with various libraries and frameworks, incl.
Symfony 2, Doctrine2)

\- JavaScript (ES6) in the browser (vanilla, jQuery, Bootstrap, AngularJS 1.x,
React, D3.js)

\- JavaScript on the server (nodejs, express, knex)

\- SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL)

\- NoSQL (MongoDB, Redis)

\- Swift for iOS / OS X

\- CSS (LESS, SASS)

\- some devops (Vagrant, Chef, Docker, statsd, capistrano, GitLab CI, nginx,
Apache2, MySQL, MongoDB)

I can see an app from the very first brainstorming session, through prototype,
testing, development and deployment to production. I've run projects for
clients and my own projects with paying customers.

Website: [http://www.michaldudek.pl](http://www.michaldudek.pl)

LinkedIn:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/michadudek](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/michadudek)

Github: [https://github.com/michaldudek](https://github.com/michaldudek)

Email: michal@michaldudek.pl

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack digital agency. We are looking for clients who
have challenging projects and who have the time and money to prioritize
quality execution. Check out our portfolio at
[http://stratosphere.digital](http://stratosphere.digital). Check out our most
recent client project at [http://divvydose.com](http://divvydose.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Python, Ruby,
JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript, WebSockets, AJAX,
MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, iOS, Android, Browser extensions
(Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java,
Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA

We bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates.

Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK

Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Availability: immediately, full-time

My name is Luke and I'm a full-stack developer with 15 years experience,
specialising in JavaScript applications using React, Angular and Backbone and
backend applications using Rails and Go with PostgreSQL, Cassandra and Redis
as the datastore(s).

For the past five years I've been running my consulting company through which
with the help of my team we have delivered many projects - see my website for
a selection at [http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/).
During this time and for some years prior I've acted as the lead developer on
countless projects and can help deliver projects on time with minimal bugs.

I am now looking for work as a solo practitioner though can recommend other
great developers if you need a larger team.

[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon)

------
shuzchen
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / Las Vegas area

I've been big on python testing lately. I've implemented testing for large
python projects at two companies now, bring them from 0% coverage to 100%
coverage. I'm well versed on mocking tools to isolate components for testing,
make tests deterministic, and remove the need for networking (who wants to run
tests that rely on third party things). I've recently grabbed onto hypothesis
(think Haskell's QuickCheck, but for python), and I'm excited to put it into
practice. Are you sad/scared about the state of your tests for your python
project? I can fix that.

I'm also available for other work. I'm a generalist with a vast amount of
experience working with web technologies. I am capable of doing system admin
and orchestration (ansible is my favorite), backend code (I prefer django and
tornado) and frontend UI work (who isn't using react nowadays).

contact: shu DOT chen AT freelancedreams DOT com

------
sheraz
SEEKING WORK - (currently in Sweden) - REMOTE, also travel

Senior Full-stack developer with strong UX / DevOps / and product experience.

I ship products, and I do it quickly

15+ years of experience in startups, product development, and advertising.
This is not my first rodeo. Strong and charismatic leader with the vision,
skills, and experience necessary to not only execute but also lead a team to
deliver.

    
    
      * Python (Django/Flask/Scrapy)
      * Backbone, ReactJS, VanillaJS
      * DevOps (Digital Ocean / Azure / Docker / Ansible )
      * PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch
    

Currently bootstrapping [https://www.curabase.com](https://www.curabase.com)

Other side-projects include gluing multiple Docker images to reproduce various
_-as-a-service:

    
    
      * screenshot-as-a-service
      * webcrawler-as-a-service
      * favicon-grabber-as-a-service
     

find me here: [http://www.m3b.net](http://www.m3b.net)

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING WORK: San Francisco, On location or remote anywhere worldwide

I am an Engineering and Product leader with diverse experience leading teams
and projects at both Fortune 500 Companies and Startups. Have lead projects
from Management Consulting engagements that have involved 150+ interviews, to
project review/oversite and have been head of product and engineering. If you
need a senior consultant to fill a special project contact me.
steve@stevemorin.com

\- Interim CTO \- Acquisition Due Diligence \- Management and Strategy
Consulting \- Product Development Consulting \- Specialties in
Advertising/Media and Big Data Technologies

Languages: Java, Erlang, Python, C, Ruby, Javacript

Full Stack Engineering:

Specialty Technologies:

    
    
      - Hadoop
      - Kafka
      - Cassandra 
      - Riak
      - Erlang
      - Hive
      - Cascading
      - Spark
      - Flink
      - Drill
      - Docker
      - Mesos
    

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin)

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: currently in SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Clojure, C#, Rust;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, C, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me (at) gildedhonour /dot/ com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com) (CV,
contacts), [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

======================

I'm Alex.

I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last 6 years.
In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

My rate is $35/h with money back guarantee or pay after the result has been
seen. If you have plenty of work I can give you a discount. I don't just do
programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most appropriate tool
and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Los Angeles.

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of font-end and back-
end web development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx, Git,
Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote (I'm fine with travelling but different
rates than usual apply in that case).

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience. I focus on delivering effective business solutions.

I'm well versed in JavaScript, HTML5 and many other web-related technologies.
I'm an experienced, long-time Java developer and I know a fair bit about RDBMS
as well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

In the past 3 years I've been developing AngularJS applications (having
started with Angular 2 recently) with by Java / Spring back-ends and
PostgreSQL databases. These applications contain complex data analysis and
data visualization (using D3.js, NVD3, Chart.js).

Website (contact): [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

------
ryanwaggoner
SEEKING WORK - senior iOS dev with product mgmt and founder experience.
Specialize in helping funded startups build kickass MVP as solid foundation,
then transition to internal team as they raise next round or hit
profitability. Tons of former apps to show, great references, etc. Have
availability starting in mid-June. Remote.

Ryan at mobileCTO.io

------
gwtaylor
SEEKING FREELANCER - Kansas City or Remote

I'm looking for help updating and maintaining a moderate C# code base
responsible for a couple LOB apps and a large amount of data processing.
Current stack is C# code running against Azure SQL and on Azure VMs. Looking
to move towards smaller services running as web jobs.

Email: garrett.taylor at taylorcon.com

------
cody_taylor
SEEKING WORK: Remote, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/codytaylor1234](https://www.linkedin.com/in/codytaylor1234)
Web: [http://www.parallelsolution.ca/](http://www.parallelsolution.ca/) Email:
cody at parallelsolution.ca

I'm a full stack developer with a computer science degree and over eight years
of experience.

The most recent technologies that I've been working with have been PHP and
Mysql for high traffic applications.

Some other tech that I have worked with in the past is Angular, Jquery,
Wordpress, Drupal, Rails, Python, Postgres, MS SQL, ASP .NET, Android apps and
more. Over the years I've done a fair amount of systems admin work with VMware
and Hyper-V along with general Linux and Windows administration.

Currently looking for smaller projects (10-20 hours per week)

------
fredgrott
SEEKING Work- Remote, Greater Chicago-land Area

Hello everyone,

    
    
             Greater Chicago-land area experienced android native java applications developer seeking freelance gigs. I am putting up a portfolio up at: http://shareme.github.com
    
           I am one of the few android native java applications hackers that has their own customized UI libs to be able to guarantee a certain level of look and behavior consistency in the UI across all android OS versions starting at android 4.1.x all the way up to android 7.x.
    
           I am remote based and on the US Central time-zone(UT-6), but I do build daily and do always hit the requirements of getting weekly milestones built and completed.
    

And, yes you can tell by the portfolio website that in fact I am one of the
few android hackers with design flair and awareness.

Peace and Happy hacking on Code and Startups

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK:Design.UI/UX Native Mobile apps. Blockchain dApps proof of
concepts using ethereum. A decade of experience in mobile apps NYC / Remote.
Psychology first, Technology second. Specialties: Front-end development,
mobile Screens. Technologies:HTML/CSS/JS Python, Rails, JavaScript, Java, C#,
Swift. Ethereum. Recent work:
[http://ch.qureshimedia.com/](http://ch.qureshimedia.com/),
[http://servesys.net/](http://servesys.net/), [http://surveil-
lens.com/](http://surveil-lens.com/) Contact me about your project:
contact@qureshimedia.com Ask me for a mobile app work deck. App work for
fortune 500. Expert level status. Only listed web work above.

------
quackware
SEEKING WORK - New York City (NYC) / Remote

\- Full Stack Developer that specialize in building MVP websites.

\- Work primarily in the Node / React or Meteor Stack.

\- Also experienced in Java (Android), C++, Spark, HBase, Hadoop

Website & Portfolio:
[http://www.curtismlarson.com](http://www.curtismlarson.com)

Email: curtis (at) curtismlarson.com

------
jkadlec
SEEKING WORK

Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - Python, C, C++, Golang, numpy, scipy, matplotlib
    
      - Linux, DNS, DNSSEC,  Crypto, OpenMPI, Docker, x86 Assembly
    
      - Flask, SQLAlchemy, Alembic, AWS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Redis, Kibana
    
      - Jenkins, Bash, Git, Nginx
    
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/kadlecphx](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/kadlecphx)
[https://github.com/jkadlec/public-
cv/blob/master/jan_kadlec_...](https://github.com/jkadlec/public-
cv/blob/master/jan_kadlec_resume.pdf)

Email: jan.kadlec.cz@gmail.com

My background is the strongest when it comes to low-level programming,
networks and perfomance optimizations. I'm also good at Flask REST dev and
data analysis with Python.

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote; live in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, Heta.co.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server (Ubuntu) as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Sifter for issue tracking, Slack to
keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
wordpressdev
Seeking Work - Remote Based in Pakistan. Experience in WordPress, SEO, Content
Marketing. Learning Python with focus on Web Scrapping. Working at number of
projects with clients in the US and Europe.
[http://www.kashifaziz.me](http://www.kashifaziz.me)

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or remote

Rails, Nodejs, JS/Coffeescript, React, Backbone/Marionette, Erlang/Elixir, Elm

Rails since 2005

more then 20 years of experience from Linux kernel drivers to web apps.

We did more then 100 projects since 2005, with many successful startups and
bigger companies. I have a lot of experience helping startups from early
stages to production. Can help with defining the product, scope for the MVP,
and general advice on how to increase your chances of success.

[https://github.com/vitaly/](https://github.com/vitaly/)

[https://github.com/astrails/](https://github.com/astrails/)

[http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner](http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner)

Skype: vitaly.k

Phone: ‭+49 152 09235503‬

Email: vitaly@astrails.com

------
fbonetti
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - REMOTE

Email: frank.r.bonetti at gmail dot com

I'm a full-stack web developer with 4+ years of experience. I specialize in
React.js, Ruby on Rails, Firebase, CSS, MySQL, and PostgreSQL. I'm also an
avid proponent of the Elm language and frequently contribute to open source.
You can view my github profile here:

[https://github.com/fbonetti](https://github.com/fbonetti)

I pretty much exclusively work with startups and I excel at building new
products from scratch. Aside from the dev work I do, I also work with my
clients to help them build the right product to fit their needs.

Full skill set:

Languages: Ruby, Javascript (ES5 and ES6), SQL, Elm, Haskell Databases:
PostgreSQL, Firebase, MySQL, Rethinkdb Frameworks: React (with Redux), Ruby on
Rails, Express, Phoenix Other: Socket.io, websockets, Redis

------
msurocks
Seeking Work, Saas Consultancy, Support, Management, Gigs

Technologies : Full Stack Dot NET, MEAN Stack, D3JS, Wordpress, E-Commerce:
Magento, WooCommerce, Custom Saas Resume:
[http://bit.ly/shihabr](http://bit.ly/shihabr) Linkedin :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/msuworld](https://www.linkedin.com/in/msuworld)
web. msu.rocks Email: shihabu@outlook.com Skype: msu_cse_kuet Working model:

Fixed Project: Discuss about timeframe, work in chunks, payment in chunks

Ongoing : Weekly Bills to be paid out within next week.

Manage progress, Accounting, Deliverables using saas apps

to minimize conflicts and remain 100 % open on both side.

Commitment : 100%

 __Ability to gather other required skill sets peoples such as Native Mobile
and build a project team as required by Client

------
kyleslattery
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Philadelphia

I'm a mobile app backend specialist—I'll build, monitor, and maintain the
backend services and API for your mobile app, so you can focus on what you do
best. I primarily work with Ruby on Rails.

Website: [http://3e8.io](http://3e8.io)

Email: kyle@3e8.io

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below. Here're some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
wesvance
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Raleigh, NC

Recent graduate of CS from Texas A&M University. Focus in full stack web
development with Ruby on Rails & Postgres as well as LEAN Startup business
development. Proficient in UX design, including mockups, and prototype
development.

I love working with people that have new ideas and are eager to get them
developed into an MVP!

You can check out my development philosophy here:

\- Company Site: [http://apollostu.com](http://apollostu.com)

\- Personal Blog: [http://wesvance.com](http://wesvance.com)

\- Resume:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/wesleyvance/assets/resume/Resume.pd...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/wesleyvance/assets/resume/Resume.pdf)

Contact me at: wesley.vance(at)apollostu.com

:)

------
Tan__
SEEKING WORK - NEW YORK, NY

Location: New York, New York

Remote: Yes, I am willing to freelance remotely.

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, PHP, WordPress, WordPress Plugin
Development, Node, Email Development, Photoshop, HTML, CSS, JSON, XML. I am
currently studying Java and data structures.

I currently have one freelance client (WordPress) and the whole thing is going
very well. I would like to find more clients.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.tanwill.nyc/](http://www.tanwill.nyc/)
[https://github.com/tanwill](https://github.com/tanwill)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams)

Email: tanise.williams@icloud.com

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (PHP, Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Remote or New York.

Looking for windows developer with experience in windows development for
porting of my app [http://www.ghostnoteapp.com](http://www.ghostnoteapp.com)

WinAPI, (C/C++) and .NET for UI (C#)

Please mail: thomas.petersen@gmail.com

------
mikkel
SEEKING WORK (Denver; Remote) 2 Full Stack / Machine Learning Engineers

We are two polyglot full stack senior engineers.

We've both used Ruby since 2004 and Rails since version 0.13. We have a few
web apps (used by thousands daily) that run on NodeJS / Cloudant / Docker /
React.

Less than a year ago we both stopped consulting to study machine learning and
build products full time.

Both of us have worked with startups and large data companies in the past and
understand a lot of the challenges with getting data into the right place &
format. Additionally, we've been working with machine learning for a year.

Some recent work: [https://github.com/255BITS](https://github.com/255BITS)

More work examples available upon request.

Email me at mikkel[at]255bits.com

------
Tan__
SEEKING WORK - NEW YORK, NY

Location: New York, New York

Remote: Yes, I am willing to freelance remotely.

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, PHP, WordPress, WordPress Plugin
Development, Node, Email Development, Photoshop, HTML, CSS. I am currently
studying Java and data structures.

I currently have one freelance client (WordPress) and the whole thing is going
very well. I would like to find more clients.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.tanwill.nyc/](http://www.tanwill.nyc/)
[https://github.com/tanwill](https://github.com/tanwill)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams)

Email: tanise.williams@icloud.com

------
mbelsky
SEEKING WORK

Location: Russia (GMT +3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, iOS

Hello! My name is Maxim and I provide mobile solutions for any size
businesses. I specialize in native Android and iOS applications development.

Website: [http://mbelsky.github.io](http://mbelsky.github.io)

Email: public.belsky at gmail dot com

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago. Remote Preferred.

Dev:

I'm a Clojure developer with a few years experience doing it professionally
full time. I also have an interest in Elixir and am willing to do Elixir at
reduced rates to get more experience under my belt.

* Clojure(script) development - full stack ($75 an hr) * Elixir development ($37.5 an hr)

Business:

* Have an idea for a startup or website? Don't have the technical chops to build it and test the waters? Let's talk. I'll help you prove your idea so that you can raise money to develop your product in house. We'll work together to sketch out an MVP and build it. ($1.5k a week with me doing dev part time)

Marketing:

* Interactive Content Marketing. People are tired of reading the same old rehashed blog posts with same top 10 lists over and over. It's also a lot harder to market in a sea of blog posts and infographics. Let's try something different. I call it interactive content marketing. Instead of building a static piece of content like a blog post, we'll build a useful and free tool that will generate highly qualified leads for you in your target market. (price negotiable)

Sound interesting? Send me an email.

* Email marketing automation to automatically capture and nurture leads from website visitors to paid customer. If you've built a B2B SaaS business then it's very likely that you're not using email marketing effectively enough. We'll first start by capturing the website visitors that you spend so much time creating content and so much money advertising for. I'll setup your lead capture form with a lead magnet that will start netting you emails. I'll also setup an automated drip email sequence for your list to educate them on your product/services and keep reminding them of who you are.

I guarantee a massive RoI, or your money back.

If any of these services sound interesting to anybody you know, please forward
them to me. Contact: onefourseven77@gmail.com

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with great solutions to your
frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

-

I can help you with:

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Clarifying goals and planning web structure.

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Usability.

* Prototyping.

* Estimation of time needed to complete projects.

* Accessibility.

* Quality control

* And more!

-

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Case-studies and blog: [http://axe.is](http://axe.is)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

-

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

15 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

Limited time for development the next few weeks, but available for
architecture and code reviews.

Also available for running in-person training for iOS app development for
developer and non-developer. Separate classes. 10-15 person in a class. Email
for details.

Example experience: been the sole tech guy (part-time) for a startup, building
both backend and front end for main iOS app, API as well as supplementary
tools.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
splix
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I'm interested in helping companies to organize their monitoring and
analytics, to do custom development in this area, etc. Using Kibana/ELK and
BigQuery.

I'm a full stack developer, with focus on backend and JVM languages (Java,
Groovy and Clojure). Targeting mostly on Google Cloud Platform. Solution
Architect or Tech Lead. Specializing in different aspects of working with
data, storing and processing, distributed data, big data, fast data, data
analytics, as well as data security and encryption. With huge experience of
working in distributed teams.

GITHUB: [https://github.com/splix](https://github.com/splix)

CONTACTS: igor.artamonov@gmail.com

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

Hi! We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

Services: Product, Design, Web, and Mobile.

Technologies: React / React Native, iOS, Android, Ruby on Rails, Node, ES6,
and more.

Clients Include: Autodesk
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/)), Corax
([https://coraxcyber.com/](https://coraxcyber.com/)), Nitro
([https://cloud.gonitro.com/](https://cloud.gonitro.com/)), Stanford, AVG,
Capital One, and more.

Get in touch: hello@bitmatica.com / www.bitmatica.com

Thanks!

------
redmaverick
SEEKING WORK

Location: Toronto, Canada Remote: OK

I am a Ruby/Rails developer. I have around 4 years of software development
experience in Java/Ruby/PHP and also monitoring applications with Cacti/Nagios
as well.

I am looking for Ruby/Rails related work. I am willing to travel anywhere
within Canada as well.

My email is Karthik.Kottapalli@gmail.com. Feel free to reach out to me if you
need any information.

[http://www.karthikkottapalli.com/](http://www.karthikkottapalli.com/)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/karthikkottapalli](https://www.linkedin.com/in/karthikkottapalli)

------
vldr
SEEKING FREELANCER: for a new startup I'm looking for an experienced

\- Django / Django REST Framework / Python3.x / PostgreSQL backend developer

\- EmberJS (ember-cli, ember-data) frontend developer

\- Frontend designer to improve our basic bootstrap UI (bootstrap 3 / html /
sass / css)

Having full-stack experience is more than one of these area's is of course
preferred.

Additional experience with Adyen, QR codes, Ethereum and (cross platform)
mobile apps would be nice.

remote work is possible but we have a very cool office in the center of
Amsterdam / The Netherlands.

If you're interested, please contact me at hn201606-freelancer[at]in.m3r.nl
with a CV/details/rate/availability

------
jontas
SEEKING WORK - New York City / Remote Expert full stack web developer with
experience building and running large websites with millions of users and
processing millions of dollars in transactions. Author of several open source
WordPress plugins with thousands of users. Expert in PHP, MySQL,
JavaScript/Node.js, HTML, CSS, MVC Frameworks (Laravel, Kohana, Symfony),
System Administration (security, load balancing, replication, AWS). Also
experienced with Java, Python, Ruby on Rails. Plenty of references from happy
clients and dozens of high profile projects in my portfolio. Email address: my
HN username @ gmail

------
jitendravyas
Seeking work - HTML Email development Location - Remote work, I'm based in
India Contact - jitendra.web@gmail.com Stackoverflow -
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/84201/jitendra-
vyas](http://stackoverflow.com/users/84201/jitendra-vyas) Github -
[https://github.com/jitendravyas](https://github.com/jitendravyas) Linkedin -
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/jitendravyas](https://in.linkedin.com/in/jitendravyas)

------
gchdbjobpost
SEEKING WORK

RALEIGH NC - Remote is possible

Seeking a database engineer for growing FinTech company.

The role has a primary responsibility of owning the database development, and
a secondary responsibility of performing general backend engineering
development work.

Minimum 3 years of experience / proven track record working as a software
engineer in shipping product with Python code running in production, databases
and database architecture, PostgreSQL, Django ORM or other ORMs such as
SQLAlchemy. and Time-series data storage and analysis. (Note: the database is
expected to grow form a few Gigabytes to 100+ Gigabytes over 2 years).

Please contact at jhdbjobpost@gmail.com if interested

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bangalore, India

Technologies: Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Jquery, AngularJS, VueJS

Backend: PHP, Laravel, CodeIgniter, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch,
BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached

Others: Good Photoshop skills, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and
Atom editor plugins.

Workflow: Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xxcnkqs0tn1hs79/Vivek-Gupta-
Resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xxcnkqs0tn1hs79/Vivek-Gupta-Resume.pdf)

Email: mail+fl@vivekgupta.com

P.S. Open for fixed price and hourly price projects ($20-30 an hour).

------
tschiller
SEEKING WORK - New York City (NYC) and Remote

PhD computer scientist working at the cross-section of finance, data science,
semantic web, and machine learning. I've worked on research and tech at the
world's largest hedge funds and investment managers.

Available for consulting and short-term engagements.

Languages: Scala, Java, C#, Typescript, Excel, Python, etc.

Frameworks: Akka, Play, React, ASP.NET MVC, NLTK, Weka, Jena (RDF), etc.

Website: [https://toddschiller.com](https://toddschiller.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tschiller](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tschiller)

------
christianwbrown
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Mechanical / Product Design Engineer

"Christian does AMAZING work, he & I completed two jobs together. These
projects were very complex and included many organic shapes, he worked through
it all brilliantly! Christian has contributed above & beyond to the
development of my project. If you want very reliable, high quality, and
accurate work, hire Christian." Joshua G.

"Excellent and quality work with utmost professionalism in the quickest time
possible! He is the go to guy for me and I highly recommend for anyone looking
for 2D/3D/Auto CAD, manufacturing or molding designs." \- Jatin P.

"Christian / Kai by Design went above and beyond expectations! Extremely happy
with the work he did for my project that involved CAD work and fluid dynamics.
I would not hesitate to use him again on any future project. Responsive,
thoughtful, competent, forward thinking – they all apply. Thank you for
everything you did for my project, it has a better chance of succeeding
because I had you involved." \- Steve W.

Just a few of many reviews (more at kaibydesign.com/#testimonials and at
upwork.com/fl/kaibydesign )

Technical skills and effective communication. The ability to satisfy the
rigorous demands of engineering design and modelling combined with the
management skills that keep projects flowing smoothly. Creative passion that
takes a product from mere function to elegant utility.

I began my engineering career in deformable optic design back in 2005, and
have since worked with a variety companies, from a 14-person technical startup
to an established subsidiary of a Fortune 500 company. My design work has
spanned from small injection-molded case components to large steel
manufacturing assemblies, but throughout I have applied my strong mechanical
innovation and my passion for design excellence.

For a partner who gives you great designs and clear communication, hire Kai by
Design.

To get in touch, please email christian(at)kaibydesign(dot)com, or take a look
at what past clients have said at kaibydesign.com/#testimonials or hire me
through UpWork ( upwork.com/fl/kaibydesign )

------
ss108
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles. Remote OK

Languages/tech: Javascript, React, Python, C#. I have experience with basic
deployment and provisioning of databases, as well as basic automation with
shell and Python scripts. I have also worked on projects that involve
scraping.

Stuff I am interested in: Learning more devOps, messing around with Typescript
and writing Javascript libraries.

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/samier-
saeed-9335553a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/samier-saeed-9335553a)

GitHub:[https://github.com/ss108](https://github.com/ss108)

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full-stack Python/Django and Javascript/Meteor/React developer. I'm
located in Lithuania, EU (UTC +2), but I'm able to provide some overlapping
hours.

The CV is accessible at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov)
and my Github profile is
[https://github.com/msamoylov](https://github.com/msamoylov)

Please email me at michael.samoylov@gmail.com

Here's what I've done recently. A mix of web and mobile projects.

A large and sophisticated ERP system for insurance companies,
[https://develop.triplepointdemo.com/?goninja](https://develop.triplepointdemo.com/?goninja)

A service and mobile apps for plant growers and buyers. The website, the
mobile API and the mobile apps. The mobile apps are PhoneGap hybrids.

* [https://plantbid.com](https://plantbid.com)

* [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/plantbid-nursery-app/id88259...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/plantbid-nursery-app/id882599093?mt=8)

* [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.atto.plant...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.atto.plantbid_pg&hl=en)

Other recent works:

* [https://www.tribute.co](https://www.tribute.co) is a video montage service

* [http://wptbootcamp.com](http://wptbootcamp.com) is a LMS for poker players

* A RESTful mobile API for [http://sync.me](http://sync.me)

* A website and a RESTful mobile API for [http://www.shelfworthy.com](http://www.shelfworthy.com)

Thanks, Michael

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping,
Grunt

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
brassattax
SEEKING WORK Location: Providence/Boston/Remote

10+ year Microsoft stack developer (VB6, Classic ASP through ASP.NET WebForms,
MVC). Database experience: with SQL Server 2000-2014, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Omnidex. Data management tools/ETL/ELT experience: Pentaho, RedPointDM,
Alteryx. Experience with jQuery and Knockout.js. Experience leading small (up
to 4 person) team, running agile (scrum) projects. Some experience with Linux,
PHP, Laravel, ASP.NET Core.

Willing to travel, willing to consider relocation, willing to learn new
frameworks.

Please contact ri-ms-developer[at]forward.cat for contact info and resume.
Thanks!

------
crypt1d
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes , preferred, but can travel onsite occasionally

I am a Linux SysAdmin / DevOps engineer with 5+ years of experience. I have a
history working within both enterprise environments such as IBM, as well
startup ones. I've created, maintained and redesigned many different
infrastructures. I have a big focus on automation and reproducibility.

Tech skills: Linux (Debian / RedHat), AIX, Puppet, Ruby, Bash, AWS, Docker,
Nagios/Icinga, Foreman, FreeIPA, KVM, libvirt, LDAP, Redis, Apache, NGINX,
MySQL, PowerHA, PowerVM, keepalived, Tivoli, and many more...

Please reach out via mail if interested: nikyc@protonmail.com

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK:

Location: India, remote.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Not in the near future, except maybe within India after a
few months.

Open to relocating outside India after that.

Technologies: Python, databases (SQL), C, Linux / Unix, shell, command-line
tools (awk / sed / etc.), many open source technologies.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/vasudevram](http://www.linkedin.com/in/vasudevram)
,

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/p/about-vasudev-
ram.html](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/p/about-vasudev-ram.html)

Email: fname then dot then lname at $GOOG's mail service.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Edinburgh

Résumé/CV: Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Technologies: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years
experience including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap.

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google.

\- Workflow improvements: Introducing test suites, staging sites and
Continuous Integration into projects.

\- SEO services: SEO auditing and technical expertise to make required
changes.

Email: sw@seanw.org

------
justinholmes
SEEKING WORK - London, Stockholm or remote.

Consultant specialising in Apache Mesos, Kubernetes, Platform as a Service,
Cloud Computing (AWS, Rackspace and GCE), Infrastructure as Code, NoSQL
Databases and Java/Scala/Go/Rust micro-services.

Worked with startups ranging to FTSE 100s.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinholmesnascency](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinholmesnascency)

Github: [http://github.com/justinholmes/](http://github.com/justinholmes/)

Contact: justin (at) nascency.co.uk for resume.

------
jklinger410
SEEKING WORK (Remote; Kansas)

Independent SEO Consultant

I have 2+ years of SEO experience, a year of that running my own independent
consultancy. I am familiar with all aspects of SEO including Inbound
Marketing, Link Building, Social Media Management, and Strategic Consulting.

I consider communication with technical teams, strategic planning and
analysis, and staying abreast of current trends to be my strong suits.

I offer many specialized packages and a _very_ competitive consulting rate.

You can contact me here directly or visit my site @
[http://www.jklinger.co](http://www.jklinger.co)

------
argonium
SEEKING WORK

Location: Washington, DC, US

Remote: Yes, preferred

Availability: Part-time

Field: Technical writer

I'm a long-time software developer with strong skills in technical writing
(co-wrote a book on Windows file formats, and edited four other books), now
looking for contract work as a technical writer. I'm a native English speaker,
have a BS in Computer Science, built a lot of systems and understand modern
stacks very well, and I'm looking to help people document their application,
process, framework or anything similar.

[https://github.com/argonium](https://github.com/argonium)

~~~
techecon
Hey Mike, very interested in talk to you more. how can i reach you?

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK: Pakistan, REMOTE

Looking for small to medium gigs. I am specially interested in:

\- Web/Data Scraping \- Browser Extensions(Chrome Specially)

\- Small to Medium Web Apps(PHP Laravel, SLIM, Ruby etc)

\- Facebook Chat Bots(My Post about how to make it:
[https://chatbotsmagazine.com/how-to-create-facebook-
messenge...](https://chatbotsmagazine.com/how-to-create-facebook-messenger-
bot-in-php-2620784d5583#.h7p4qyo92))

\- Anything thing related to automation.

My profile:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Thanks

------
NewHatMatt
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL or Remote

I'm a Computer Engineer with a love of front-end web and app
design/development. I've designed and developed front-end and back-end web
applications, along with both Android and iOS apps. I prefer design (UI/UX)
over development, but am happy to discuss any project my skillset fits!

\--

What I prefer working in:

* HTML5/CSS3/Javascript

* Sketch (Design and Mockups)

\--

I also have experience with:

* Node.JS/Socket.IO/AngularJS

* PhoneGap/Cordova/Ionic

* Ruby on Rails

* PHP

* Python

* Photoshop/Illustrator

\--

Portfolio:
[http://matthewhoelter.com/portfolio](http://matthewhoelter.com/portfolio)

Email: hello [at] matthewhoelter.com

I'm always happy to talk, so feel free to drop me a line anytime.

------
soperj
Just curious, but do people actually get much work from postings like this?

~~~
Udo
In my experience, no. Maybe that's partially due to my skillset, but I
wouldn't advise using this thread in earnest to find work. Personally, I
mainly post here because I like the idea of potentially doing a project
with/for a fellow HN user, although the chances are slim.

------
ghoul2
Seeking Work - Remote Only

India based.

End to end dev/architect, very experienced. Extensive hardware, software,
Digital Signal Processing, IoT experience (FPGAs, Linux devices drivers,
Microcontrollers, ARM, TI DSP, TI Da Vinci/Sitara/Beaglebone, Raspberry Pi,
USB peripheral, custom hardware)

Android, Linux, C, Python, Java, Signal Processing Algorithms (Matlab, Octave,
Scilab), Machine Learning.

Willing and able to quickly learn and deploy whatever is needed to make a
project/product successful.

Please email! I love working on new products and with small teams. Lots of
experience with remote work.

------
docas
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or REMOTE. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Real Time Analytics, Apache Spark, Kafka, Redis,Pentaho,
Cassandra, Hadoop-Hortonworks, Elasticsearch, MySql, Docker, Linux OS, Git,
Amazon AWS Deep Learning, Machine Learning,Tensorflow,

Languages: Scala, C, Python,SQL, Javascript

Email: adesmh1@gmail.com

I'm open to many types of engagements from helping with specific problems to
large scale projects. Particularly within the realtime analytics, business
intelligence, big data engineering realm. Have 10+ years experience, based in
London, UK but open to working remotely

------
julioademar
SEEKING WORK - remote only, happy to fly if need be though

6 years Ruby on Rails and Javascript (vanilla, Angular, Backbone) experience.

Co-founded 2 companies as CTO: [https://gruvi.tv](https://gruvi.tv) and
[https://www.madmarkedet.dk/](https://www.madmarkedet.dk/). They're now on
cruise mode so I'll spend 2016 freelancing.

Tons more info at [https://whoisjuliosantos.com](https://whoisjuliosantos.com)

------
azimuth11
SEEKING WORK -

Location: Houston, Texas and Remote

Expert level frontend and applications engineer with operations experience.
Production experience with wide range of tools (JavaScript, Ruby, PHP, Python,
etc., popular frameworks for most languages, WordPress, etc.) and databases
(SQL and NoSQL). I was the first engineer at an 80+ person thriving startup
and helped to build most of the application's backend and UI. I like to solve
problems and ship a great product for my clients.

Email me to discuss something further: rwoody/at/gmail.com

------
callmeed
SEEKING FREELANCER – CA or Remote (Within 3 hours of US Pacific Time
preferred)

I have a couple old Ruby on Rails projects that need some updates ASAP.
Primary task will be migrating from an old payment system to a new one. While
I hope the process will be smooth, being on old versions of Ruby & Rails will
likely cause some hiccups and require patching/custom code. Looking for
someone who knows Ruby well and has experience with Rails 2.x & 3.x.

Must be able to start within the next 2 weeks.

CONTACT: erik[dot]dungan[at]gmail.com

------
kelu124
SEEKING FREELANCER

Seeking a STM32 dev for an embedded gig - preferably on a EMW3165.

~~~
mattermark
I can definitely help you help - please email me at hello@mattermark.us

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK: India

Among other things, I’m the designer of the brand identity for io.js [1] I
will design an awesome brand identity for your business, your product or your
personal brand for 2500 USD in 4 weeks. Contact me for details:
vijay@dffrnt.com

Other skills: full-stack developer on the React/Node.js stack

Portfolio: www.dffrnt.com

[1] [https://www.behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](https://www.behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

------
RickS
SEEKING WORK (DESIGN)

Location: San Francisco

Remote: yes

Portfolio: [http://livemethoddesign.com/](http://livemethoddesign.com/)

Resume:
[http://livemethoddesign.com/img/RickSteele_Resume_2016.pdf](http://livemethoddesign.com/img/RickSteele_Resume_2016.pdf)

Email: patrickjsteele@gmail.com

If you've got design/interface needs, especially ones involving data
communication and visualization, I'd love to chat! Also open to full time
gigs.

------
merqurio

        SEEKING_FREELANCER ((Barcelona || Remote)) => {
    
        // Development of various React components and their logic. We use Redux.
    
            const opt = {
                Languages: ["JS", "ES6", "Typescript"],
                Task: designers_mock () => actual_components,
                Email: "gdemaepo7" + "@" + "alumnes.ub.edu"
            }
            return components(amount)
        };

------
HoloPuff
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Canada (London, Ontario)

A team of software developers and academics, specializing in Computer Vision
applications, image processing, machine learning, robotics, 3D printing or any
project that involves custom hardware, sensors or automation.

Our portfolio and CVs are on our website:
[http://Packet39.com](http://Packet39.com)

Located in London, Canada (near Toronto). We work remotely and can travel
anywhere for meetings.

Vice@Packet39.com

------
mesrop
SEEKING WORK - Remote. based in Yerevan, Armenia.

Professional UI/UX Design and Front-end Development team.

Skills: UI/UX Design, AngularJS, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, TARS, JavaScript etc.

Hourly rate: 30-55$/hr

Portfolio: [https://frontjet.com](https://frontjet.com)

References:
[https://clutch.co/profile/frontjet](https://clutch.co/profile/frontjet)

Contact: hello@frontjet.com

Looking for partners and new interesting projects!

Thanks, Mesrop +37494177144

------
jrbapna
SEEKING WORK: San Francisco and Remote

Mid-to-expert level Ruby on Rails developer (7+ years of experience).
Currently in between my own startup projects, and looking for part time
consulting work. Lots of e-com experience, including building an app used by
over 7000 e-com stores. Not too concerned with pay, msg me on LinkedIn!

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jrbapna](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jrbapna)

------
Darwinner
SEEKING WORK - Remote Full Stack Ruby on Rails / JavaScript / Java developer
and consultant with 5+ years experience. Also experienced with mobile (iOS and
Android).

I specialize in MVP's and prototypes, as well as difficult-to-solve
challenges. If you've ever had someone tell you that what you're trying to do
is impossible or almost impossible, I'd love to chat.

Base rate is $100/h, initial consultations are free!

Contact: darwinner06/at/gmail

------
akrakesh
I'm a web and mobile designer SEEKING WORK

Experience: 5 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI & UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
jmickey
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are an experienced web development team based in Latvia.

In the past we have worked with: * PHP (including Symfony, Laravel,
CodeIgniter frameworks and Wordpress development) * Javascript (jQuery,
AngularJs, React, Meteor, Typescript)

We are happy to take on big and small projects. Feel free to contact us via
our website or drop us an e-mail!

[http://novoit.eu/](http://novoit.eu/) support@novoit.eu

------
gimehta
Seeking Work: Writer/Blogger/Editor (Remote) Location: Delhi, India.

Work Experience - 11 years. Worked for various comps like Adobe, Ericsson, GE
and so on. Dedicated the last 1 year for a Startup.

Available for 40-50 hrs a week. Ready to write awesome stuff. Email me @
girish_x@hotmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wordyg](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wordyg)

Thanks, Girish

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Manchester, UK and Remote

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Would like to work on a Vue.js project!

\- Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher
API

\- JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Gulp.js, Git, Continuous Integration, AWS,
S3, CloudFront

\- HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

~~~
chrishn
And my GitHub is here
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

------
lensi
SEEKING WORK - Copenhagen, Denmark and remote

I can help you with most things Elasticsearch, whether it's deployment,
technology or a Logstash/Kibana setup.

I also currently build scalable (sync) backends for mobile apps in Node.js.

Email: lennartborregaard at gmail Linkedin:
[https://dk.linkedin.com/in/lennartborregaard](https://dk.linkedin.com/in/lennartborregaard)

------
bhu1st
SEEKING WORK

Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: Okay

Willing to relocate: Okay

Availability: Both Full time, Part time (as required)

Technologies: Native, Hybrid Android &/or Full Stack on LAMP/PHP, Node.js/MEAN
stack, a polyglot!

Email: mailto:sapkotabhupal+hnwho@gmail.com?Subject=Hi%20from%20HN

Linkedin: [https://goo.gl/7MVezP](https://goo.gl/7MVezP)

Interested to work with small to medium sized projects/team who are looking
for individual contributor.

------
sudaraka
SEEKING WORK- remote/contract

Web application programmer, experienced in JavaScript and related technologies
and LAMP stack.

Location: Sri Lanka

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Programming: JavaScript (incl. Node), PHP

Frameworks: React.js, jQuery

Databases: MySQL, MongoDB, CouchDB, Sqlite

Platform: Linux

Experience: 15 years

Reference: [https://sudaraka.org/](https://sudaraka.org/)
[https://github.com/sudaraka](https://github.com/sudaraka)

Contact: @sudaraka (twitter)

------
econic
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only

Senior Software Developer / Architect

Location: East Coast, Canada

Allocation: 20ish hours per week (evenings and weekends)

Technologies: Python, GO, C# (Xamarin), Git,

Specialties: Backend development, Systems architecture, and integration.

Experience: 15+ years in designing, developing and deploying. have deployed
several products to market,

Contact/Details: [https://tanerax.com/](https://tanerax.com/)

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK

Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes if similar timezones.

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, RavenDb, Angular, React etc. Not adverse to non-MS
stack.

Résumé/CV: CONTRACT ONLY.
[https://github.com/sjdweb](https://github.com/sjdweb)
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm)

Email: sean.drumm@gmail.com

------
dmitryfedotkin
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE | Python developer

Looking for Django/API development related job.

Technologies:

\- Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Flask, Tornado;

\- ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Consul;

\- Selenium, Scrappy, Grab, BeautifulSoup;

\- Fabric, Vagrant, Docker, Nginx, Gunicorn;

\- JavaScript/NodeJS, AngularJS 1.x

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryfedotkin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryfedotkin)

fedotkin.dmitry@gmail.com

------
caseylabs
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Vancouver, Canada

\- AWS (Amazon Web Services) consultant / systems administrator /
infrastructure architect

\- Numerous successful deployments, ranging from early-stage startups to
publicly-traded corporations.

\- Specialties include HIPAA and PCI compliant architectures.

Website: [https://www.caseylabs.com](https://www.caseylabs.com)

Contact: cloud@caseylabs.com

------
kfrz
SEEKING WORK: Minneapolis MN (surrounding) or remote

I'm a junior full-stack developer. Looking for between 20 - 25hrs a week in
freelance.

Good at: HTML/CSS, Rails, Server admin, dev ops

kfrz.code@gmail.com

My latest involvement: [https://100yss.org](https://100yss.org) (I do
devops/manage and implement updates). Cloudflare says ~ 20k uniques/month.

------
charleshmartin
SEEKING WORK Location: San Francisco, CA

Experts in machine learning, data science, and software development.

NLP, Ad click prediction, anomaly detection, image and signal classification,
deep learning.

Java, Python, Ruby.

I have worked with eBay, Blackrock, Aardvark (now Google), eHow (Demand
Media), GoDaddy, ...

[http://calculationconsulting.com](http://calculationconsulting.com)

------
BlueZeniX
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Travel.

DevOps (SmartOS, NixOS!) and Software Development in Haxe, Clojure &
ClojureScript.

Other stuff too :-)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/primevc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/primevc)
\- [http://containium.com/](http://containium.com/)

------
lukeHeuer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Sonoma, CA and Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Specializing in business and engineering of mobile and web
products for 17 years. Ruby + Ruby on Rails (10 years), Go (golang), C, Swift,
JavaScript, HTML. Please see CV linked below for full skill-set.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.lukeheuer.com/](http://www.lukeheuer.com/)

Email: luke@heuerlabs.com

------
samb1729
SEEKING WORK Leicester, United Kingdom and Remote

I'm mostly a back-end guy, currently working on distributed Go services
running on AWS. I have a very strong mathematical background along with a
constantly growing set of tools in my belt. Seeking interesting opportunities
and problems to solve, and interesting people to do it with.

contact: sambroughton@hotmail.co.uk

------
evm9
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based out of Los Angeles, CA.

Experienced in building software for the payments, insurance, and financial
industries.

Full-Stack Developer experienced in Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Redis, Node.js,
React.js, React Native, and Angular.js.

GitHub: [https://github.com/matisoffn](https://github.com/matisoffn)

E-mail: noah (at) matisoff.me

------
nathangs
My name is Nathan Smetana and I'm a full stack web developer based in New York
seeking remote work.

[https://nathansmetana.com](https://nathansmetana.com)
[https://nathansmetana.com/#resume](https://nathansmetana.com/#resume)

------
laurencei
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Remote only

Need an app built for both iPhone and Android (ideally looking for one
developer/company who can do both as a package). The app will consume an API
that we are building as part of a startup.

Initially would be a relatively small app, only doing 3-4 functions - but with
scope for expansion.

Email {laurence} {at} {inprolo} {dot} {com}

~~~
tylerc230
Hey your email bounced back. Can you ping me at tyler@13bit.io? Thanks.

------
kidsil
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote, Central/Eastern European Timezone

Priority for Poland based developers!

Technical Requirements:

* Meteor Experience in at least 2 medium-to-large projects (THINGS THAT WENT LIVE).

* MUST be able to see some code. Ideally GitHub repositories.

* Additional Requirements: Knowledge of NodeJS, HTML & CSS

* Hours: Minimum of 20 hours per week, monthly rate to be agreed.

Contact: info@cloudwith.me

------
webjac
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Orlando, Fl
    
      Remote: YES (Preferred)
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: UI Design, HTML, CSS, jQuery, UX, Information Architecture, Interaction Design, WordPress
    
      Résumé/CV: http://webjac.com/cv
    
      Email: hello AT webjac DOT com

------
buildbuildbuild
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC Onsite

Senior software engineer unafraid of wearing multiple hats. I also have deep
client relations and business development experience, and have cofounded
multiple startups.

SKILLS: I am a polyglot - but most of my experience is in TDD-ing Ruby and
Node.js on an AWS stack with PostgreSQL or Riak.

e@emersonhall.com

------
humility
SEEKING WORK- Remote. Based in New Delhi, India.

Experienced Android Developer, recently worked with blockchain/decentralized
technologies like bitcoin, bitmessage etc.

Skills: Java, Node.JS, Android, REST etc

Personal Site: [http://harryio.com](http://harryio.com)

Contact me at me (at) harryio (dot) com

------
ftrflyr
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote Seeking a full stack developer to assist with
commercial web application MVP (proof of concept).

Ideal Tech Stack Experience:

Programming: JavaScript (Node, Angular), PHP, or Python Frameworks: Ruby,
React.js, jQuery Databases: MySQL, NoSQL, MongoDB, Sqlite, Hadoop

Please email me at: alnhurt24@gmail.com

------
rusbus
SEEKING WORK: Bay Area (Redwood City) and Remote

\- Scala, Java, Go, ES6/React/Redux \- [http://rcoh.me](http://rcoh.me),
[https://www.github.com/rcoh](https://www.github.com/rcoh)

------
danielhooper
SEEKING WORK.

Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes

Contact: danielhhooper@gmail.com

I am a junior iOS developer who has written applications in both Objective C
and Swift. As a freelancer, I can help you get your simple app idea off the
ground, or if working with other developers, I can assist in the development
of more complex applications.

------
ewest
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto, Canada onsite

Over 15 years experience with Microsoft technologies and specialization in
integration using BizTalk server. Broad range of industries and sizes of
implemented systems with excellent verbal as well as written communication
skills.

erik.westermann[at]gmail

------
laurencei
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Remote only

Looking for a marketer/"growth hacker"/all rounder to help with a new startup.
Need someone who can provide all aspects of the marketing side of the
business, such as Adwords, SEO, Blogging, Retargeting, Twitter etc

Email {laurence} {at} {inprolo} {dot} {com}

------
stls
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack Python web and web scraping developer.

Technologies: Django, Flask, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, Angular, Knockout,
Node.

Languages: Python, JavaScript, SQL.

Email: jd@stratalis.net

I have 10 years of experience building web applications and web scraping
clients in Python and JavaScript, both solo and as part of a team.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: London or Remote

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have worked with both Objective-C and
Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info. \-----

------
stickydink
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in San Francisco CA

7 years experience as mobile game and app developer, Android and iOS. Lead
developer at mid-size gaming startup, looking for part-time projects (<16hrs
per week).

Basic rate $100/hr, negotiable based on how interesting your project is!

stickydink[at]gmail

------
b01t
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote Experienced Node.JS developer, recently learned Ruby On
Rails. Looking to work really cheap for the first couple of projects; can
deliver under deadline!

Skills: HTML/CSS/SCSS/Bootstrap/Express/Node/Ruby/Rails

Contact: andysaini [at] riseup.net

------
allsystemsgo
SEEKING WORK - Remote iOS engineer

Lead iOS engineer with 4 years experience on multiple large brands, 20+ apps
in the app store, experience leading large teams and working remotely.
Availability is limited but I could contribute 10-15 hours per week.

Contact: alex/at/a-dlabs.com

------
manynumbers
SEEKING WORK- remote or New York, NY area.

I'm Senior iOS Engineer based in Brooklyn, NY. I've built iOS apps downloaded
~20 million times, worked at Google, and have a focus on UX design and
collaboration with designers.

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Programming: Objective-C, C++, python, etc.

Contact: innumerablenumbers@gmail.com

------
20years
SEEKING WORK: I have 15+ years experience. I do web apps and mobile apps. I am
located in CA but prefer to work from my location.

* Location: California

* Remote: Yes

* Technologies: PHP, Python, AngularJS, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, Mobile App Dev, AWS, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Cassandra.

* Learn about me: mistylackie.com

------
origami-mail
SEEKING WORK: mobile responsive HTML Email templates. Lots of experience and
fast turn-around. London and Brighton UK based. With a large portfolio of
design and UX email work to support the development side.
chris@pebbletreestudios.co.uk

------
roybarberuk
o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~ SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance UX/UI
Web Designer/Front End Developer based in London(UK) Previous work includes
Google, Nestle, Fox's, Glenfiddich etc Can design and build full proof of
concepts from UX to design to front end functional code. Work:
[http://dribbble.com/roy](http://dribbble.com/roy) or visit
[https://roybarber.com](https://roybarber.com) Any questions or enquiries?
email: hi@roybarber.com o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~

------
kpmah
SEEKING WORK: Remote (UK citizen, in Belgium currently)

8 years experience. I like a lot of different languages, but I've mainly
worked with Ruby and Python.

[http://kevinmahoney.co.uk](http://kevinmahoney.co.uk)

------
sebcgn
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Senior Developer for iOS, OS X apps and PHP web backends. Based in Cologne,
Germany. Lots of experience with Swift, Objective-C, C++, PHP, JavaScript,
AWS, Cloud Architecture.

github.com/sebcode - See GitHub profile for contact email

------
kraig911
SEEKING WORK: Austin Texas or remote

I am a Front-End UI Developer / Designer seeking work on the side. I have
worked on multiple mobile apps and a variety of different applications.

Good at: Javascript CSS PHP Icons and Fonts UX

find out more at : craigasketch.com

------
maxhoffman
SEEKING WORK - based in Russia, remote/relocation

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/Node.js, Redux, GraphQL, Rails

Résumé/CV: [http://cl.ly/1a3U2i3X2q2r](http://cl.ly/1a3U2i3X2q2r)

Email: makshoffman@gmail.com

------
ZeroMcMuffin
SEEKING WORK - Raleigh/Durham or Remote

Nodejs, JS, React/Redux, PHP, Java

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/allenelks](https://www.linkedin.com/in/allenelks)

Skype: allen.elks

Email: allen.elks@gmail.com

------
mihavidakovich
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm UX/UI designer with 4 years of experience in web and mobile design. Also,
I have strong knowledge in front-end work (HTML/CSS, SASS).

Technologies I use:

\- Adobe Photoshop

\- Sublime

\- SASS preprocessor

\- Laravel (basics)

Please drop me a line at miha [at] vidakovic.si for more information!

------
ronmacgill
SEEKING WORK -remote or Alberta Canada

I am a freelancer seeking to get into the dataviz field. I have skills in d3,
html, css javascript, as3

Here is my portfolio highlighting some d3 samples: www.bricbracs.com/dataviz

contact: ronmacgill@hotmail.com

------
nick_urban
SEEKING WORK

Portland, OR or REMOTE

Sr. Web Developer, Architect, Ruby on Rails / JS.

I don't just code - I make sure the project succeeds and has an appropriate
structure and priorities based on business goals.

Former ThoughtWorker & Startup CTO.

Email: nick@arch.digital

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
tylerc230
SEEKING WORK iOS engineer with 8 years of iOS experience located in San
Francisco. Interests include Swift and IoT. Available starting in July. Find
out more at www.13bit.io.

------
KMuncie
SEEKING WORK (SMALL PROJECTS) - Remote Only Located in Brooklyn, NY

Front End Development

CSS/Sass Refactoring

Experienced with large sprawling projects with legacy code and working with a
team

Extensive i18n experience

a18y training and experience

Contact: hello@kmuncie.com

------
FigBug
SEEKING WORK

Location: Victoria, BC Remote

Small team: Electrical, Mechanical, Firmware engineers. Experience with pro
audio, sports measurement, medical devices. 3D printing, small run
prototyping.

www.motusdesign.ca

------
DrNuke
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Italy. Hands-on, commercially aware data
science services with the Python stack, locally or in the cloud. Web:
www.databot.it

------
alltakendamned
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Experienced security consultant offering security assessments of web
applications and server setups.

Limited availability.

For more information, contact hn/at/rootholding.com

------
element121
SEEKING WORK - full stack web developer looking for part-time side gigs.

Location: Canada, US, UK

Remote: Only

Tech: PHP, MySQL, HTML5, Bootstrap, SVG, Javascript, Wordpress, REST APIs

Email: jcrump [at] outlook [dot] com

------
adevinneed
Seeking Work - Based in Ottawa Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: no
Technologies: React/Node.js, Redux, PHP, Laravel Email: obaid.ott@gmail.com

------
jjazwiecki
SEEKING FREELANCERS

I'm looking for good PHP or JS engineers who can be brought in on an as-needed
basis for specific projects. Email's in my profile.

------
techaddict009
Seeking Work: React.JS currently working on document sharing portal. Can show
demo if needed. Mail: vivek@eyuva.com

------
shatu29
SEEKING WORK - Based in Bangladesh, Remote job PHP, Laravel, WordPress,
jQuery, Javascript rashidul69@gmail.com

------
neelandsheel
SEEKING FREE LANCER

Location: Washington DC/Virginia (Onsite Preferred)

Technologies: CSS, Javascript (Angular), or Java

Need Expert Level CSS Wizards, Front-End Developers, or Back-End Developers to
help customize a new Data Visualization Platform.

Will pay competitive market rates and has the option to become a full-time
engagement.

Email me at neelorsheel [at] gmail [dot] com

------
neelandsheel
SEEKING FREE LANCER

Location: Washington DC (Onsite Preferred)

Technologies: CSS, Javascript (Angular), or Java

Need Expert Level CSS Wizards, Front-End Developers, or Back-End Developers to
help customize a new Data Visualization Platform.

Will pay competitive market rates.

Email me at neelandsheel [at] gmail [dot] com

------
rikkipitt
Jemcode, London

    
    
      https://www.jemco.de

------
dustingetz
Clojurescript. dustin.getz@gmail.com

------
iheartmemcache
SEEKING WORK -

    
    
      ** Location: Live in Boston, NYC (own apartments in both places and split about 40/40/20 between those regions and various other places, i.e. I'm often in Chicago for CME work.
    
      ** On-site available + international to any US friendly reason (I hold DoD TS clearance, and don't want to lose it, so Yemen isn't quite possible).
    
      ** Email: See my profile.
    

Specialties - Came from a math background formally, though I was messing
around with Sun machines on VT220's since I was 8 or 9 'borrowing' my fathers
shell accounts which wasn't too kosher, admittedly but I did no harm and
didn't load down any machines to the point where his grad students' protein
folding models' render times suffered on those old SGIs ;). My first co-op was
in my mid-teens at IBM Cambridge (what up, Lotus building!). Professionally, I
started with Q/KDB+ in finance, moved to enterprise J2EE (WebSphere ND and
WebLogic setups for re-insurance companies), then to enterprise ASP.NET
(WebForms to MVC) and SiteCore. That pivoted into Dynamics NAV/AX and CRM work
for a bit, before moving into SAP ECC (FI/CO) and other ERP implementations.
Some legacy maintenance of iOS/Ruby projects (feature and bug enhancement).

More recently, RTOS hardware (QNX, VXworks, Pulsar & Rocket, eCos) and design
engineering to get through FCC (EMI pretesting) and FDA MDR certification. Did
the standard enterprise technical pre-sales/project lead for projects from
2009-11, as well as pivotal in getting SBA federal contracts through for the
SEC, DoD and DHS (yielding ~230MM USD/yr in just under 3 years in a company
that staffed less than 80 engineers and was averaging less than 100MM gross
per annum). During that era, I gained security clearance and spent some time
on-site learning the politics of the armed forces. (TS/SCI/Poly security for
the DoD, TS for the SEC, I'll get rubber stamped through anything just due to
my history of previous SF86 approvals), healthcare (was a primary consultant
on a few projects with Blue Cross/Blue Shield), and finance (proprietary
trading of specialty instruments at institutional funds).

Rate - A function of the project. The market has been kind enough to me that I
can go from free (if you're doing anything academic and need to get something
done but are low on NSF/NIH grant money, I'd be happy to help especially for
places like the Broad Inst., Max Planck, etc.) ranging to market rates for the
more enterprise solutions. Will also work for free as the engineer grunt for
any pure mathematicians working on algebraic topology, combinatorics, or
lattice theory (though I can't imagine the need for that), thought I'd throw
it out there. I like things where industry and art cross[0] and love the
aesthetic beauty of fine engineering components[1] and art. If you're working
on mm-wave technologies, also I'm really interested[2]. I'd happily do any of
this for free/graduate school credit (I still have ~13 years to win a Fields
medal!) if the work is interesting and/or contributing to a human 'good' (e.g.
solving the "why Johnny can't have crypto" issue).

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11508797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11508797)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471526)
and it's corallary
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_beauty](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_beauty)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471181)

------
AdiBVStarr
SEEKING WORK Location: Fort Lauderdale, Florida Remote: Yes 7 years of
experience as a growth hacker Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adi-
brittany-vaughn-starr-a13296...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adi-brittany-
vaughn-starr-a1329642) Email: AdiBVStarr@gmail.com

------
doorty
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - JavaScript & Mobile Dev: Angular / Angular 2, Ionic /
Ionic 2, Cordova, iOS, Android

I specialize in MVP's and prototypes for mobile, and assistance with Ionic
projects. Next availability in July.

Base rate is $100/h, initial consultations are free!

Contact: brent/at/doorty dot com

~~~
Darwinner
No offense, but why did you just copy my post from this thread? Can you really
not write 2 simple phrases by yourself? Hell, you even copied my typo (MVP's
is actually MVPs)

Also, your site, doorty.com is just
[http://html5up.net/aerial](http://html5up.net/aerial). What are you trying to
pull here?

~~~
ratsimihah
Haha the competition is fierce! But your skills aren't exactly overlapping so
it's not like there's actually competition here. On the bright side, you're a
role model for someone else :)

~~~
Darwinner
It's even a shit post to copy, I don't get it.

